# Park bindings?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Union force or Rome 390's are your best bet

/thread


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have 09 ride betas on my sierrascope and love em butive never tried the 390s or unions. the betas were so much cheaper being last years model i snatched em up. worth a look at least, they are really solid.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Union Contacts.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Ride Contraband
Ride Alpha
Ride Delta would work good too.
Ride EX

Union Force
Union Force SL
Union Contact

Fuck 390s. Heavy plush pillows that you don't need in the park.




But for real, try some in person, Bindings and boots need to be a comfort and personal thing. Find what you think works the best for you and best of luck.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

I rode the ride betas on my ride society all last season and never realized how much i hated them until i got the 390s this season on my rome agent. 

the 390s are super comfortable and great all over the mountain. I like them so much that i just ordered a second pair for my Society to replace the betas. can't wait for them to get here. 

also..picked up a killer deal on them as well. check out this site: 

Rome Sds ROME 390 SNOWBOARD BINDING - MENS 10BN3003

I got sierra to price match it for me and picked up the white/black wildstyle.

Can't beat that deal on this year's equipment this early in the season.

Good luck!

PS--WTS Ride Betas haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

aah thanks guys. Im going to demo some of these bindings next week. 

I don't know why but the union force seems a little bit... i dunnoo... wobbly?

Ride 390s looks sick and super solid. So that's the highest on my list so far. Maybeitsjustme, sierra pays out the price difference of any other webshop that has the bindings cheaper or what do you mean?

And lindz: i heard alot of bad stuff about the contrabands. They are relatively expansive too soo.. And you say that 390s suck in park. Why is that? Seems to me that they are super comfy

Nobody fan of burton bindings here? lol

Oo and sorry for bad english, it's not my native language hehe


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

shiftie said:


> Ride 390s looks sick and super solid. So that's the highest on my list so far. Maybeitsjustme, sierra pays out the price difference of any other webshop that has the bindings cheaper or what do you mean?


Yeah basically they will price match anything you see online--which is nice because you know you can trust them. they are a huge company and everyone on this forum has ordered hundreds (if not thousands) of times from them. I've placed three or four orders this year alone.

cool company, and great price match policy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea i buyed my sierrascope there. Which is obvious because its a sierra and capita collab. But I already intended to buy my bindings there but i didn't know this price match policy. And it's a big plus for the rome 390's because they now are my cheapest option

But anyone familiar with burton bindings for park riding?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

if thats your cheapest option, get em. the only reason i picked the betas over those was because i was on a budget and got a really good price on em.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok im think im going for the Rome 390s. Guys on sierra also say that the are the best for me soo.

Thanks guys!

/close


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Flux Titan > insert park binding here.


----------

